# How long does it take for liquidex to kick in?



## goodgodimugly (Feb 25, 2011)

I took .25 mg this morning. Don't notice anything so far? It has been 12 hours.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 25, 2011)

It will reach its full aromatic inhibiting capabilities around day 4-5.... its not something you can easily "feel"

-T


----------

